# When posty and can't walk right-how long?



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

My doe's ligaments are ALMOST gone...a little left of one and she is not laying down in the stall. Earlier tonight she was NOT walking right--and posty for sure...just wondering how long might it be? I'm keeping vigil.... :greengrin:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

My does tend to 'stretch' a lot after going posty. Sit in the corner of the stall and keep an eye on her for about 15 minutes, and if you see her stretching subtly then she's getting the kids into position.... my does usually kid a day or so after starting the stretching business. 
:stars:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

She has lost her ligaments over about 2 hours....does this mean anything? I know every doe is different, just looking for some perspective from the experts!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Once her ligs are gone she should kid within 12 hours.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

RunAround said:


> Once her ligs are gone she should kid within 12 hours.


I had a doe wait way over the 12 hours - but thats not often

HOw is she tonight?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Lol, yes I had one wait a bit longer too, but I said should, not will. lol :slapfloor:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

She is up and down again. I have been watching/waiting...nothing streaming yet...but lots of grunting...


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Still nothing but felt where the ligaments were-extreme mush. She is out in our little paddock grazing again this morning after being up and down all night. I stayed until around midnight and checked periodically. Do they normally want to eat at this point?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Some doe's eat during labor and only stop long enough to push a kid out. Push, eat, push, eat through the whole birthing process.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Well...she is done eating-I think. She is really miserable and contracting lots-no stringy stuff coming out yet though. The mucous plug came out earlier...now the wait continues. Hoping for some babies today!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

she sounds like ....she is getting closer..... shouldn't be to much longer.... :hug:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Unfortunatly it could be several more weeks. Some doe's loose the plug a month before delivery. Hopefully yours won't make you wait too long.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

I had 3 does do this to me when they lost their ligaments and were restless all day.The one doe did it all day then kidded at 9:00pm,the other same thing she didn't kid until the next morning and the last does acted the same as the other 2 kidded at 4:30-5:00 pm. 
I hope your girl goes soon for you.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Can you get a side picture and a picture from behind to look at belly and udder??


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Any updates? How's she doing now?

-Tina


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Well-we thought she lost her plug but it was just gradually coming out. At the end-her plug came out and the babies were about ten minutes behind-it was like plug came and then there was a bubble-I was waiting for the stream everyone speaks of-she had no stream! Crazy!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

For some reason, streaming in NDs is kinda rare. :? My Daisy didn't have nothin at all----and I yawned, looked at my watch, wiggled my frozen toes and looked up and she was pushin the bubble out . . . . LOL.  Congrats!!!! :stars:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

YEA!! Congratulations!
:stars: 

-Tina


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I knew she sounded close.... a big congrats....can't wait... to see pics of them..... :clap: :wink: :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

so cool, and that you were there to witness!


----------

